# Hunting > Hunting >  Anyone wanna tag along

## big_foot

Mrs big foot is away for the weekend so Ive got a whole lotta hunting/shooting planned.

At the moment its Target shooting sat morning, gotta sight my .22 in and check/adjust my .308 for the new ammo. Be leaving Rotorua about 7 back round 10.

Saturday afternoon is chasing wallabies southern end of Okataina, leaving round mid day home by dark.

Sunday morning going for a walk down eastern side of Okataina, head bush somewhere in the middle. Leaving round 6, home by lunch.

Anyway if anyone wants to tag along your more than welcome, nothing to serious just getting out there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

If I was a bit closer I'd be keen.

----------


## big_foot

> If I was a bit closer I'd be keen.


Shouldve added ill be providing lunch- b+e pie with peas :O O:

----------


## sakokid

Shit sounds like a whole bunch of fun. I would come along but gotta work.  I have never hunted wallabies.can u eat them Bigfoot.

----------


## Toby

Hell, if I could, I'd go up there just for the B&E pie!!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Shouldve added ill be providing lunch- b+e pie with peas


Little_foot will find another area to hunt. :Grin:    Thanks anyway :Sick:

----------


## Pengy

I was set to say yes till you mentioned the peas  :Sad:

----------


## hunter308

> Shouldve added ill be providing lunch- *b+e pie with peas*


*Sacrilege* !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## TimeRider

Nooo!!! This is going to turn into another b+e pie thread!




> Shit sounds like a whole bunch of fun. I would come along but gotta work.  I have never hunted wallabies.can u eat them Bigfoot.


Sure can, they taste bad  :ORLY:   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

> Nooo!!! This is going to turn into another b+e pie thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can, they taste bad


Bullshit young lady GM feeds you well. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I'll be there for the Wally's BF got clearance from the boss!

----------


## Rushy

> Hell, if I could, I'd go up there just for the B&E pie!!


It's got peas Toby.

----------


## Rushy

> I'll be there for the Wally's BF got clearance from the boss!


You are getting a fair few leave passes these days Maca. Are you sure the missus doesn't just want you out from under her feet?

----------


## Rushy

Big_foot I would like to join you for the Wallabies one day but unfortunately I have committed to seeing my grand kids this weekend.  Let me know the next time you plan to chase them and I will make the trip down.

----------


## mohawk

Damn tempting . Pm your number .

----------


## Dynastar27

No peas in this bad boy

----------


## Gapped axe

Omania?? or middle fern, the bottom end of Kaipaka would also be worth a looksee

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 25704
> No peas in this bad boy


Unfortunately it's a bit late to fix that now.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 25704
> No peas in this bad boy


Where is mine?

----------


## Gibo

I'll be keen next time BF.

----------


## Maca49

> You are getting a fair few leave passes these days Maca. Are you sure the missus doesn't just want you out from under her feet?


I got chewed about it Rushy, Got told this shooting takes up a lot of time! Id just got in from .22 shooting at the in door range in Te Puke. I been to see me old mate and it was about 11 pm! but I got the I suppose so. So thats all good. Ill pay for it on Sunday!

----------


## hunter308

> I got chewed about it Rushy, Got told this shooting takes up a lot of time! Id just got in from .22 shooting at *the in door range in Te Puke*. I been to see me old mate and it was about 11 pm! but I got the I suppose so. So thats all good. Ill pay for it on Sunday!


 @Maca49 That is where I used to blow my weekly pocket money and where I got to fire a rifle for my first time when I was a young feller they still have all of those old rolling block .22's?  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I got chewed about it Rushy, Got told this shooting takes up a lot of time! Id just got in from .22 shooting at the in door range in Te Puke. I been to see me old mate and it was about 11 pm! but I got the I suppose so. So thats all good. Ill pay for it on Sunday!


Oh shit Maca you clearly don't understand chick speak. "I suppose so" actually means "hell no I will make your life a misery if you do"

----------


## Dundee

Make sure you post pics up lads.

----------


## big_foot

> Big_foot I would like to join you for the Wallabies one day but unfortunately I have committed to seeing my grand kids this weekend.  Let me know the next time you plan to chase them and I will make the trip down.


I go wandering in the scrub most weekends so yea just whenever Im pretty easy.

----------


## Rushy

> I go wandering in the scrub most weekends so yea just whenever Im pretty easy.


Excellent thanks.

----------


## Maca49

Sounds like a plan Rushy, you bring the Coronas! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

> Sounds like a plan Rushy, you bring the Coronas!


Hey hey Im a sturdy chap but I can only piggy back one of you old boys at a time :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

It's the crap you'd have to put up with from Rushys that would break ya :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

> It's the crap you'd have to put up with from Rushys that would break ya


Ive been reading this forum for well over a year now I think its safe to say Im immune :Dizzy:

----------


## Rushy

> It's the crap you'd have to put up with from Rushys that would break ya


Wotchu talkin Willus?

----------


## Gibo

> Ive been reading this forum for well over a year now I think its safe to say Im immune


I would with hold that statement until you meet them both if I was you  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> Sounds like a plan Rushy, you bring the *Double Brown*!


Fixed  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Go and have a cough and a wheeze, fill you hot water bottle put Vicks on ya feet and bugger off to bed, your meant to be sick! :Sick:

----------


## hunter308

> Go and have a cough and a wheeze, *turn on your electric blanket* put Vicks on ya feet and bugger off to bed, your meant to be sick!


Fixed  :Grin:  , hot water bottles are a thing of the past too easy to spring a leak and they don't stay hot.
Managed to shake most of it off @Maca49 at least the bastard with the sledgehammer inside my head pounding on the inside has finally buggered off and left me alone, off to work tomorrow to catch up on some lost hours even though I still feel a bit off colour, first time I have been crook for three years.

----------


## Dundee

Nancey :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

Well guys you meet some awesome guys off this forum and I had the pleasure of spending the afternoon with Big Foot looking for elusive wallabys this afternoon. Nice to meet young guys with their life sorted! I realised my age a bit but got there in the end, BF was very patience with me! Really enjoyed it, blew out some cobwebs, there were quite a few! But sadly nil wallys today

----------


## Dundee

That is a shame but thanks for the update. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

DD you need to get Big Foot down your way for a bit of the Ruahines, you'd really enjoy his company!

----------


## big_foot

> Well guys you meet some awesome guys off this forum and I had the pleasure of spending the afternoon with Big Foot looking for elusive wallabys this afternoon. Nice to meet young guys with their life sorted! I realised my age a bit but got there in the end, BF was very patience with me! Really enjoyed it, blew out some cobwebs, there were quite a few! But sadly nil wallys today


Bloody good to have you along mate, I think the highlight of the trip was the pea infused b+e pie and beer when we got back to the truck, enjoying the scenery that went past on a bike....twice......in lycra pants :Zomg: 

Ill have to get us another spot sussed and Ill actually go through there first not just "it looks alright on google earth/topo map" :36 1 11: 

Slippery little critters alright still cant beleive we didnt even put one up but thats hunting, an awesome outing none the less

----------


## big_foot

> DD you need to get Big Foot down your way for a bit of the Ruahines, you'd really enjoy his company!


two little hobbits in one party.... @Dundee you can be Sam, I'll be frodo :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Shit I forgot to mention, b&e pie with peas an onions,mthe trip was worth that on its own! I've manged to get my ring back in, it was hanging a bit. Need to work on a food to lift my sugar levels, any body got a secret formula?

----------


## Maca49

> two little hobbits in one party.... @Dundee you can be Sam, I'll be frodo


Fark don't even suggest such things

----------


## veitnamcam

sugar?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> sugar?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but something longer lasting, oh Fark fitness!

----------


## veitnamcam

Osm bars

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

A big_foot and a little_foot in the Ruahines would be a different challenge :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Osm bars
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


What are they? Had a banana and choc, coconut, nut bar and those helped.

----------


## Dundee

It was pretty cruisy when I hunted up there for those little wallabies had permits and all the legal drama and only shot one. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

one square meal bars maca.
good slow burning energy.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

> Attachment 25774
> 
> one square meal bars maca.
> good slow burning energy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


We took a ton of those things when we did the Hollyford theyre a bloody good munch. Still had heaps left when we caught the boat out so gave them to some canadians that were walking out, they were stoked. Good bar alright

----------


## Maca49

Probably have me squirting up the track :Omg:

----------


## big_foot

> Probably have me squirting up the track


 :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Make sure your up wind big_foot :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

> Make sure your up wind big_foot


Ill be bloody well making sure Im up hill :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Is that place still covered in ragwort? It won't be flowering now but the whole place was covered in it.

----------


## hunter308

> Shit I forgot to mention, b&e pie with peas an onions,mthe trip was worth that on its own! I've manged to get my ring back in, it was hanging a bit. Need to work on a food to lift my sugar levels, *any body got a secret formula?*


2 Teaspoons of unfiltered apple cider vinegar 
squeeze of fresh lemon juice 
teaspoon of Honey 
very small amount of Cinnamon 
water 
mix it up in a big glass and enjoy blardy nice too and gives you a good perk up including immune system.

----------


## Rushy

> Osm bars


Perfect for the job.

----------


## big_foot

> Is that place still covered in ragwort? It won't be flowering now but the whole place was covered in it.


Na there isnt much, a clearing at the start is choca with blackberry, which I think may be the one top left in your pics.

----------

